# Freddy vs Jason vs Ash vs Evil Dead



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Bruce Campbell talks to Wizard last month, about the new Evil Dead comic, and the possibility of being Ash in this big cross over. He doesn't shoot it down out right, but points out that the Evil Dead rights are spread out among three different companies, and if New Line ever did get the rights, he'd only do it if Ash wins.  :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is absolutely do-able. I think I've spread my theory about the Jason, Freddy and possible Deadite connection, on this and other boards, so I won't do that here!


----------

